# QuackGrass



## bassmanaustin

Hello all

First experience growing TTTF. Is this an actual Stolon?

I removed St. Augustine before planting so want to make sure old roots are not trying to creep through.


----------



## g-man

That looks quackgrass, a weed. It could also be annual ryegrass (another weed), but it looks more like quack.

@bassmanaustin I'm moving the post to the weed folder.


----------



## bassmanaustin

Thanks G!


----------



## bassmanaustin

Looks like this is indeed Quack grass. What's a good Post Emergent to take care of it on pretty new TTTF?


----------



## gooodawgs

I used Dismiss on my quack grass last year and it did well. I'd go on the light side though as it could ding the bermuda a little.


----------



## bassmanaustin

Thanks @gooodawgs ! Did you use it on Bermuda only or also TTTF?


----------



## gooodawgs

bassmanaustin said:


> Thanks @gooodawgs ! Did you use it on Bermuda only or also TTTF?


My apologies @bassmanaustin I read TTTF as "tiftuf" - I'll wear my glasses before I try to answer the next post! :shock: I have not used Dismiss outside of bermuda grass.


----------



## bassmanaustin

No worries thanks @gooodawgs !


----------



## g-man

Careful painting with round up to avoid the collateral damage. It is the way.


----------



## bassmanaustin

Thanks G any tips? How far do you go down the stem?


----------



## g-man

Gly will move thru the plant and kill it, so just cover the leaves. It is a slow movement. Use the round up formula that only has gly (no diquat or anything else).


----------



## bassmanaustin

Sounds good thanks G!


----------



## bassmanaustin

Looks like some seedlings are starting to pop up on my Quack Grass. Painting the stems isn't feasible, would take forever.

I started plucking some out so hopefully I won't stimulate the roots like with Nutsedge ;-)

Is there a PostM I could use that would work effectively and not harm my TTTF?


----------



## bassmanaustin

Starting to think this is actually Annual Ryegrass. Trying to figure out to distinguish between the 2. 
Stem is very solid and rigid. All I have to do is rub my hand in the grass and I can find the stems very easily.
Any ideas?


----------



## Justmatson

@bassmanaustin

Just need to get the leaf. I had this issue last year.
Use a nitrile gloves then a cotton glove and use your fingers to paint a leaf or two. Don't mow for a couple days.
I also added a bit of Urea so the plant would take it in faster and blue dye so I could see which ones I missed.


----------



## bassmanaustin

Thanks @Justmatson ! Great idea. Where did you get the blue dye? Also, what ratio did you use?
Got some Gly, kinda scared but I will let it grow out a bit so I can paint the leaves.


----------



## Justmatson

bassmanaustin said:


> Thanks @Justmatson ! Great idea. Where did you get the blue dye? Also, what ratio did you use?
> Got some Gly, kinda scared but I will let it grow out a bit so I can paint the leaves.


Seedworldusa.com

I put what I did in my journal. Just scroll down, it's towards the bottom.

https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?f=27&t=19100&start=20


----------

